# Free Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual 13th Edition Index



## PPI (Apr 18, 2017)

Great for exam day, but make sure it's in a binder.

https://ppi2pass.com/mechanical-engineering-reference-manual-index.html


----------



## amats42 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for posting the index, but a huge suggestion would be to allow a PDF print of the appendix for verified purchases! My scanned version looks pretty bad and I wouldn't use it for any of the graphical resources.


----------



## PPI (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks, I'll let the team know.


----------



## CWood (Oct 3, 2019)

So, is there a free Index pdf anymore or appendix pdf? I purchased the book (and almost everything else) but don't have a separate index or appendix, and I'm getting tired of pulling out the credit card...


----------



## JScheet (Oct 7, 2019)

CWood,

I got tired of searching and just bought the index from PPI. If you give me you email address, I can send you a copy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 8, 2019)

JScheet said:


> CWood,
> 
> I got tired of searching and just bought the index from PPI. If you give me you email address, I can send you a copy.


I'm pretty sure pirating copyrighted material is against message board rules.
Also there's someone from PPI in this thread!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 8, 2019)

@PPI the index was previously free.  It's a bit absurd to sell this separately for a "bargain" price of $15.  It would be better if this was provided free with verified purchase, same with the Appendix.


----------

